
The Anti-Mac Interface - catchmeifyoucan
https://www.nngroup.com/articles/anti-mac-interface/
======
bradknowles
From 1996.

~~~
catchmeifyoucan
Whoa.. but still seems relevant as the modern desktop interface hasn't changed

